# North Wind



## Black_tip (Feb 22, 2008)

I swear for three years I always get skunked on a North Windno matter thetide. Love fishing it becasue I can get my bait out far but never any luck. Curious what everyones takeor luckon Wind Direction and action from the surf.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish a north wind regular whats your bait?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

A north wind knocks down the waves.The fish can be a little spookier. On the other hand with the calmer water and better casting distance, I love sight fishing pomps on a North wind. Also you can try floating bigger baits out for sharks. The fish are still there on the N wind. Maybe try switching your tactics a little and see if that helps.

-Jason


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had alright luck with a north wind, but I have had better luckin rougher conditions. It just seems like the worst conditions always produce the most fish.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

never noticed too much of a difference with catching more or less fish with wind direction in the surf


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Search your tide chart and start fishing a couple of hours before high tide ( especially if the high comes in the early to mid. morning) Take note of the tide difference, the greater the difference between high and low the better (more moving water). North winds are just as productive as rough days in my book. When it get to rough for the beach try jettys or pier. They are slaying them on those days.


----------



## Black_tip (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I guess its just me. I usually use live shrimp or fleas on a double rig. Then I tossout apin or cigbecause its very easy to hit deeper water with the wind. I will keep at it no matter the direction because I love to fish even when skunked. I do like the fact I can stay out of the wind with it breaking on the dunes.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone sight fish for pomps with jigs?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

i fish for them with jigs, they like pink or orange/yellow


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's some good info.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic15946-16-1.aspx

-Jason


----------

